# Makita RF1101 Accessories



## mprzybylski (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello all,
This is my first post so let me introduce myself. My name is Matt and I live in the suburbs of Chicago. I'm a web developer by trade and just started woodworking as a hobby. 

In any case, I've become sort of a Makita tool nut as they are rather affordable (in comparison to Festool and other such tools) and they are top of the line as far as I can tell and from what I've used of them so far. That being said, I picked up the RF1101 router kit. I've read that you can use the guide bushings that fit the Porter Cable 690 but have not bought/tried this yet. Searching for other accessories for this router has been sort of tough as I can't find much info on it other than companies selling it or what's on Amazon reviews.

My question, thus, is this: Kind of like the guide bushings, what other accessories/jigs that go with other routers can I use with this router? Or, alternately, what plates that fit this router can I buy to make other accessories work with it?

Thanks in advance for any insight that can be offered.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum, Matt

Thank you for joining us.

If you are like me, most of the "accessories" you end up with will be home made jigs and templates that you make yourself. dado jigs, circle jigs....

What do you have in mind, boxes? cabinets? toys? outdoor furniture?


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 1, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> Welcome to the router forum, Matt
> 
> Thank you for joining us.
> 
> ...


You know, I honestly don't know yet at this point where the hobby will take me. I imagine I'll be making some cabinets, possibly toys as I've got a baby on the way (literally, sometime within the next week), and probably some storage chests for tools and such. I just hate not being prepared for things when I need them and prefer to buy most of my accessories up front so that when something comes up I don't have to run to the store or worse yet wait for something to ship from Amazon and such.

I know I'll be making jigs a lot for special needs but other than the guide bushings which I think are pretty much a given, I just don't know what else is available to me to make my life easier.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

mprzybylski said:


> Hello all,
> This is my first post so let me introduce myself. My name is Matt and I live in the suburbs of Chicago. I'm a web developer by trade and just started woodworking as a hobby.
> 
> In any case, I've become sort of a Makita tool nut as they are rather affordable (in comparison to Festool and other such tools) and they are top of the line as far as I can tell and from what I've used of them so far. That being said, I picked up the RF1101 router kit. I've read that you can use the guide bushings that fit the Porter Cable 690 but have not bought/tried this yet. Searching for other accessories for this router has been sort of tough as I can't find much info on it other than companies selling it or what's on Amazon reviews.
> ...


Hi Matt - Welcome to the forum
About the only things I can think of for someone just starting out, other than bushings, is an edge guide and possibly a circle jig. Both are easily made and would provide an opportunity to practice with the router. The edge guide is the only one I can think of that is router specific because they usually mount in holes cast in the base. If you want to mount it in a table, the mounting plate is drilled for the specific bolt pattern. Once you have some projects in mind other jigs will pop up. For instance, if you decide to build some cabinets you may want an adjustable dado jig and shelf pin jig, for drawers/boxes, maybe a dovetail jig. The list sorta goes on, and on, and on. 
Once again, welcome to the forum


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 1, 2011)

jschaben said:


> Hi Matt - Welcome to the forum
> About the only things I can think of for someone just starting out, other than bushings, is an edge guide and possibly a circle jig. Both are easily made and would provide an opportunity to practice with the router. The edge guide is the only one I can think of that is router specific because they usually mount in holes cast in the base. If you want to mount it in a table, the mounting plate is drilled for the specific bolt pattern. Once you have some projects in mind other jigs will pop up. For instance, if you decide to build some cabinets you may want an adjustable dado jig and shelf pin jig, for drawers/boxes, maybe a dovetail jig. The list sorta goes on, and on, and on.
> Once again, welcome to the forum


Thank you, good to be here  I've become fascinated with routing and router tables and its like all I can think of throughout the day, it's getting really distracting because it's quite cold here in the Chicago area and I can't go out to the garage to practice.

In any case, you bring up a good point, the edge guide. I can't seem to find one available online as Amazon says "Currently Unavailable" and I'm not sure buying straight through Makita is cost effective. However, can I not just make a base for it out of hardboard or something along those lines (maybe 1/4"?) with a round part and then square off the other side or even put a cleat on the straight side so it sits over the edge with a thin piece of hardwood (oak?)? I know I'd have to make sure its square and true which may not be the easiest thing I suppose so I don't know if that's a good idea... Any suggestions?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

mprzybylski said:


> In any case, you bring up a good point, the edge guide. I can't seem to find one available online as Amazon says "Currently Unavailable" and I'm not sure buying straight through Makita is cost effective. However, *can I not just make a base for it out of hardboard or something along those lines (maybe 1/4"?) with a round part and then square off the other side or even put a cleat on the straight side so it sits over the edge with a thin piece of hardwood (oak?)*? I know I'd have to make sure its square and true which may not be the easiest thing I suppose so I don't know if that's a good idea... Any suggestions?


Exactly - Like I said, not difficult to make. Many will combine the circle guide and edge guide into the same jig (saves storage space) . Search the forum for circle guides, view some of Harrysin's uploads, BobJ3s uploads, jw2170s uploads... just to mention a few contributors. There are a myraid of amazing contraptions displayed here, just browse around:yes4:
Incidentally, you mentioned needing to make it square and true,,, to what? Router bit is round We've become conditioned to working with saws where the blade is spinning around a horizontal axis that we tend to carry that thinking over to routers where the cutter is spinning around a vertical axis. It does change some of the rules, just need to keep the direction of rotation in mind.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks jschaben, I'll search for those. Combining the two jigs seems like a great idea, especially, like you said, since my "shop" is my garage and space is limited.


----------

